# How do i put a pic of my hedgie in?



## cinnicotsucre (Dec 21, 2012)

I cant get a picture of my hedgie in when i ask a question. a lot of people have a picture of their hedgie with its name at the bottom of their question/answer. how do i do this? it looks really cute! all i could do was put in a link...thanks!


----------



## ahowey472 (Dec 16, 2012)

I was wondering about that also. I was looking for some place that said how to do that and add the little line at the bottom that says how old or how long you have had your hedgie.


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Not just hedgehogs, there are many pics of things I want to post (hedghog home stuff), and I tried using photobucket, but the pictures are all too big (half of the pic is cut in half), and when I try to resize on photobucket, it does not change on the forum. I know there is the *img button to import, but is there any way to a) resize the pictures so they all fit correctly or b) a way to upload directly from the computer and not using a middleman to import?


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

If you use tinypic, there is an option to resize your images so that they'll fit on the image board, I always just used that. :]


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

what size do you reccomend, the message board size?


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes, the message board size is what I tend to use; it makes it so that it's not large enough where it overwhelms the post, but not too small to go unnoticed, yeah? :] Let me know if you can get it to work.


----------

